# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Your opinion requested again

## Paul Pawlaczyk

If you had your choice for general dusting...would you use a feather duster a poly duster of soft cotton cloth?
Thanks in advance - and no need to make this a complicated answer.
=P=

----------


## Paul Brewin

If this is a followup regarding acrylic cleaning, I'm not sure you can be sure to eliminate *any* scratching for the life of the vitrine, at least the very fine ones. Using an anti-static brush helps get most lint type debris removed, and if anything, try not to rub with any cloth if you can remove lint and dust this way then you'll avoid adding scratches. We use a Swiffer feather-duster-type thing, pretty much doing what an anti-static brush does.

----------


## otterpope

swiffer duster

----------

